Ask HN: Which tools are you using for effective remote meetings? - lluis_m_ventura
======
lluis_m_ventura
In our case:

Zoom - GMeet - For video conf and sharing screen (zoom.us)

Comeet.me - Agendas / Meeting Next-steps (synch&track) / Meeting feedback
(www.comeet.me)

GDocs-Slides - Pre-reading Presentations/Memos (gsuite.google.com)

------
mister_hn
NextCloud Video or Google Hangout in alternative

------
JJarrard
Skype for business 2016

